# Emporex DVD burner



## smitherz (Nov 1, 2004)

i had just bought a DVD burner for my other system and it has been working fine over the last month or so. As i tried to use it yesterday i found that its no longer working. When using nero it comes up with an error towards the end of a session staing "buffer under-run avoided 130 times". Is there anything i can do or shall i take it back from where i bought it?


smitherz


----------



## Praetor (Nov 1, 2004)

1. What media (label)
2. What media (atip)
3. What dvd format were you burnign
4. How fast were you burning?


----------



## smitherz (Nov 2, 2004)

i tried burning on various speeds (DVD = 2x, 4x CD-R = 24x, 32x, 40x)
they all went to about 90% complete when it came up with that error.
this has baffled me and don't no wot to do about it.


smitherz


----------



## Praetor (Nov 2, 2004)

> this has baffled me and don't no wot to do about it.


...


			
				Me said:
			
		

> 1. What media (label)
> 2. What media (atip)
> 3. What dvd format were you burnign


----------



## smitherz (Nov 2, 2004)

i used Verbatim DVD's and Mr Data CD-R's and a TDK DVD. I dont think that is the problem. I think it is a problem within the device and needs to be taken back.


smitherz


----------



## Praetor (Nov 3, 2004)

> 2. What media (atip)
> 3. What dvd format were you burnign


----------



## Nephilim (Nov 3, 2004)

If the drive worked fine for a month I doubt the drive is bad.


What make/model burner? Are you running the latest firmware?

Is your drive set to Master on it's respective IDE?

Do you have any packet writing apps such as InCD installed?

Have you disabled Windows IMAPI burning service?

Are you multitasking while trying to burn?

What's the actual manufacturer ID on the media you're using (not the brand)?

Do you have any Roxio burning software on your system?

Is DMA enabled for your drive?



By the way, since when does the Asus SK8V support DDR2?


----------



## Praetor (Nov 3, 2004)

> What's the actual manufacturer ID on the media you're using (not the brand)?


LOL been trying to find that out for some now 



> By the way, since when does the Asus SK8V support DDR2?


The same time the Socket940 motherboards supported Socket939 cpus


----------



## Nephilim (Nov 3, 2004)

> The same time the Socket940 motherboards supported Socket939 cpus



Lol! That was my next question


----------



## smitherz (Nov 3, 2004)

i cant answer all your questions because i cant get bk home due to some troubles. its just a cheapy emporex burner. i will have to continue this post when i get a chance to look at it.


----------



## Praetor (Nov 5, 2004)

Sure thing ... and when you come back, have a look at this thread too http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=3729


----------

